# Maurice Taylor Signs 3-Year Deal With Milan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Maurice Taylor has signed a three-year deal to play for the Armani Jeans Milan team in Italy’s top pro basketball league.
> 
> “I’m really excited about this opportunity. I want to get on the basketball court again,” says Taylor, who played 10 years in the NBA for the L.A. Clippers, N.Y. Knicks, Sacramento Kings, and Rockets.
> 
> “I’ve been looking to play again. I’ve worked hard to get in shape, and I’m ready. I was talking with some NBA teams, but they were only offering a one-year deal at minimum salary. With Milan, I’ll finish this season, plus play two more seasons after that,” Taylor, 32, said.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56839/20090126/maurice_taylor_signs_three_year_deal_with_milan/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was wondering what he's been up to - I thought injuries had finished his career for some reason...


----------

